# Casting metal



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

C-dog once told me he made 100's of casts while fishing. Well I might have made 100. That would account for the stifness in my shoulder. I have been read about this rod and that rod. Now that my intrest is at a high level. Is there a rod that you would say is speciallly suited for lures 2oz and lower fishing from the sand? As we all know "distance does matter


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I'm no expert but I use a 6'6" medium heavy Ugly Sitck for slinging metal. Has enough backbone to get it out there. If I expect to be using lighter lures like a rattletrap I use my 6' medium Ugly Stick. Much more limber.

.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Tica 8ft 1-3oz, or Tica 2-6 9ft. I use the 9ft with a stradic 5000 (42 inches of line pre crank of the handle 5.7:1 ratio) and with a 2 oz stingsliver i can it 130-150yrds. 75 dollar rod, and well the reel is 150, but i didnt pay that  but that is a great metal slinger that i learned about down at the point in hatteras...

Unless you are going with the graphite ugly stick you arent gonna get great distance.....graphite loads better on the rod then fiber glass. 

Tiny


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*So shorter*

is better? I'll be looking for a graphite as opposed to fiberglass. Tiny you are the first person to recommend an ugly stik  for anything.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Shorter isnt better, i didnt recommend the ugly stick really I was referring to Bubba's post and his ugly stick. where not a bad rod, for the price id get graphite for a few pennies more. 

I prefer the way graphite loads, you will get better distance with a graphite over fiberglass, and the rod will be lighter and easier on the arms for hundreds of casts. 


Tiny


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

In Bubba's defense, he mentioned ugly sticks because he already owns 6 of them from his pre-P&S days. 

He still likes the shorter rods, but his 12' surf version is a wimp. 

He also agrees, graphite is better.

 

.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Okay...*

What length do you recommend? I'm 6'6" tall if that makes a difference........... The weight thing would be a big factor so I'm looking at graphite............


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Graphite will throw 2oz of metal further than a fiberglass one.Tinybum mentioned some good rod thse rods will run you $70-$99.St Croix make nice 8-10' rods rated for 1/2-4oz that will cast a 2oz Stingsilver atleast 130yds if you put more power on it maybe 175yds or more but the Tica will do the same but cheaper St Croix run about 115-175bucks.I like using 8 1/2' Salmon Rods from Dicks those rods can cast a 1oz Spoon the same distance mentioned;try to find one with larger guides and put a smaller reel like a Shamano Sahara on it with 6-10lb test and a 15-25lb test shock leader.If you use 2/6lb test braid you can do without a shock leader.I baught the Salmon rods for throwing 1/2-3/4oz Rapalas and Bombers.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Go with rods that are atleast 7 1/2'-9';you can use the 10'er but a 10'er is a little long.Thats up to you.Ugly sticks are flimsy and don't load up well.Ugly Sticks are made more for shoter cast situations such as the Choptank Pier.The only Ugly Sticks I have are shorter than 10'.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Oh the shame one feels for admitting that they own an *gly *tick... oh, the shame...

To partially redeem himself, the outcast just recently purchased an 12' Okuma Solaris to replace his wimpy 12' *gly *tick.

... as he retreats, durge music playing in the background... head hung in shame...
 

.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Go with 8 or 9ft, you wont be sorry. Make sure you get the skinny tica if you get it. There is a thick one like for botton rigging and all, then they make a skinny version that is much better. I paid 70-75 something like that for it, broke it is with a nice night of 4-6lb spanish from the surf...

If you go with the 9 that gives you a rod that you can throw metal at breaking stripers during season.

Tiny


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

*It's just a fishin' pole...*

I've gotten more than few PMs by folks concerned about my last post.

Thanks for the concern guys, but no, my feelings aren't hurt. I was just making a sarcastic reference to the anti-Ugly Stick attitude I've bumped into occasionally. There was a "sarcastic" smilie at the end...

All is well and I need to go pack up for my home away from home... SPSP. Oh yeah, can't forget my Ugly Stick.   

.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Since my name was mentioned...*

 , Like Tiny, my two metal rods for spanish and blues and schoolie stripers are a 8' 1/2-3oz tica and a 9' 3-6oz Tica. Light rods and cast great.

Now when tossing lures for big stripers, I have a 9'8" tica and a 10' Star nicklelite that I use for that.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Yes I mentioned your name*

 The reason being that I was just a tad stiff from a bit of surf casting. I remember you mentioning that it was nothing  to cast hundreds of times while tossing lures........  I was hoping you would remember


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2004)

Tinybaum said:


> Tica 8ft 1-3oz, or *Tica 2-6 9ft.* I use the 9ft with a stradic 5000 (42 inches of line pre crank of the handle 5.7:1 ratio) and with a 2 oz stingsliver i can it 130-150yrds. 75 dollar rod, and well the reel is 150, but i didnt pay that  but that is a great metal slinger that i learned about down at the point in hatteras...
> 
> Unless you are going with the graphite ugly stick you arent gonna get great distance.....graphite loads better on the rod then fiber glass.
> 
> Tiny



I have the 9 foot TICA and its backbone seems a bit stiff for casting spoons, although I can cast spoons well. I think the 8 1/2 or perhaps the 8 foot TICA has a little more flex in it for slinging 2 to 3 oz lures further. The only problem with the 8 and 8.5 foot (spinner versions) is that they don't break down into 2 peices for easy transport. But I do like the 9 foot TICA.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*sweet lure rod*

My friend has a St. Croix (sp) I think it's a 10 footer, that rod is the bomb. I was tossing 2 oz lures a good 75 - 100 yards flat footed. Digitdagger has it for $160, I'll be adding one to my collection in the very near future.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Aero i can get that distance with the Tica easy and only spend 75. St Croix is nice stuff but if i am paying 160 for that rod, i am buying the 9ft lami for 250 and can outcast both rods.

Paulky, they 8ft loads the weight better, but i went with the 9ft for the breakdown purpose. A one piece rod will always load better then the 2 pc. Plus with the 9ft i can throw 3-4 oz metal too. Im happy with mine.

Tiny


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2004)

Tiny,

I agree. I liked the 8 better, but if it doesn't break down it just won't do for me.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Thats why i use the 9ft, and nothing less then 2oz that thing sails it a mile....or maybe 9/10 of a mile   

Tiny


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

The St Croix 8-10'ers break down into 2 pices.Gloomis could probily cat the furthest but Loomis is 270bucks .I got an 11'Loomis rated for 1/2-3ozs that could be a good metal rod but it ran me 270bucks but it looks like it can throw 2-3oz lures far nice flex,a little less stift than my 10'St Croix.Somtimes if you want more quailty;shell out that money bouy.I would go with cheaper rods like Tica.Try them Salmon rods too;they can throw a 1oz Stingsilver 75-160yds.Browning makes the best its more on the stiffer side its rated 1/2-2oz and its 8'6" and put a Shamano or Diawa reel(Diawas cheaper)reel rated for 200yds of 10lb test and mke shure the reel is on the small size but can rates 200yds of 10lb test.Use the lightest line you can use on it along with a 15-25lb test shock leader.6-10lb test is suitable;I prefer 6lb test mono but others might go with 10lb test.If you have the shock leader you can even go lighter if you wanted.The shock leader is a big help but like I said if you use 2/6lb test braid no shock leader is needed.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Why spend the money on a loomis when you can get a Lami for about that price and is much nicer then the loomis.....Gloomis can KMA....Plus they have warrenty issues, thats why a few tackle shops stopped carrying their stuff.

Though i wouldnt throw less then 10lb test at spanish macks, and striper....i would only throw 6lb test at these little blues around here..

Tiny


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Tiny,

I practically gave my 12 foot Tica away. I used it twice and sold it for 50% of what I paid for it. I really didn't like the way it loaded. It's all in what you like. One man's trash is another man's treasure.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2004)

Tiny,

I agree with ya. I was a bit disapointed with the load on my 9 foot TICA, but I think I'll keep it.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Big Rad said:


> ...Is there a rod that you would say is speciallly suited for lures 2oz and lower fishing from the sand? As we all know "distance does matter


I have the 9' Tica (1/2-3 oz) spinning rod - Great rod for casting lures on the jetty but not for long distance casting. My 8' St Croix and ABU will smoke my Tica for casting metal. 

I was looking for the same rod capability this year and decided to build my own. The All Star 1265/2 is a two piece, graphite rod that weighs hardly anything. It is rated 3/4 to 3 oz but the "sweet spot" is definately 2 oz. At 10' 1/2 feet, it will smoke 2 oz metal lures in the surf. Check out some of the sites for rod building and you will find this is the ultimate rod for slinging metal around 2 oz.

Mine will be done by the end of the month and I will bring it to FL's farewell party at The Tank so you can check it out.  It is being built as a conventional (more distance trust me) than a spinner but it can be built either way - spinning or conventional.

If interested, PM or email me and I can give details - rod blank, and how to get you started on this fantastic new hobby.

Best thing is that you get to build the rod how you want it - guides, how long a grip you want, cork or foam tape, real seat, etc.

BillR is a veteran rod builder and I have gotten great insight from him too...

Sandcrab


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2004)

Sandcrab,

You you picking and choosing the parts and someone else assembles it or are you actually doing all the work? I might be intersted.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*All by myself..*

With lots of help...Actually, it so easy that it is pathetic...probably the hardest part is the measurement for the guides and the reel seat location..

Other than that..

Cork tape was easy
Epoxying the reel seat was easy
Wrapping thread around for the guides was easy

This weekend I finish putting on the guides..

PM me for details

Lots of help here and on other sites (PM me for details)...lots of good stuff out there that can answer ANY question you might have (and I had lots!) 

Lots of fun...

Going to build another one (or more) this Winter...

Sandcrab


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Sandcrab,
Your prob not getting that much more distance with the loomis, compared to my 75 dollar rod. Im interested in that custom, i myself have been interested in learning how to build custom rods...maybe ill get some hints at the tank from ya.

You say you are building that custon as a baitcaster? what reel are you using, and i wont argue one bit that baitcaster cast further due to line rolling straight off compared to in a circle this out of a spinning.


What is everyones favorite reel for casting metal? Mine is the Stradic 5000 cant beat the gear ratio and the amount of line retrieve in one crank of the handle.

Tiny


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Tinybaum said:


> Sandcrab,
> Your prob not getting that much more distance with the loomis...
> 
> You say you are building that custon as a baitcaster? what reel are you using...



The rod is an All Star graphite that weighs about 7 ounces.

I will be using my old jetty reel that was mounted on my 8' St Croix Tidemaster rod - an ABU 6500 CS Mag (levelwind due to lot of lure casting). Got a new one (ABU 6500 Sports Rocket) on order and will trick it out (Stainless steel high speed gears, more ball bearings, new drag washers, high speed Yellow Rocket oil).

I can cast it as is over 300+ feet with 2 oz metal on my 8' stick. Practice casts on the new rod were well over that...and thats with mono - who knows with braid (Trilene XDS 35 lb test is a maybe)... 

Can't wait to tackle those striper/bluefish schools that frequent PLO and are out of reach for most fisherman.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

With my 9ft I am hitting about the same mark. Sounds like a nice rod that all star looking forward to seeing it.

Tiny


----------



## tricks (Aug 1, 2004)

Has anyone used the Pinnacle knock off of the ugly stick? I just bought a '12fter on sale for 29.99 at C&EJ's, but I'm thinking abot taking it back and trade it for the 10' er cuz I just don't like long poles and only surf fish once a year if that. I posted this over on the distance casting board and people advised me to keep it so I have at least one surf rod, what do you guys think? a 10' wouldn't be as good as the 12'
Thanks.
Lata.........tricks


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I bought a 12' Pinacle Ugly Stick knock off two or three weeks ago at the recommendation of a guy at the bait store. 

Used it once... it's now in charge of collecting dust on my rod rack. Limper than the 12' Ugly Stick I also own. After you cast, the tip wags all over the place and slows down your line. Also won't load worth a darn.

IMHO, keep it if you feel you need a long wimpy rod, but don't expect much on the cast.

If you bump into somebody you know that has one, try a 12' Okuma Solaris. Great rod, and my favorite by far now, but it's a C-note...

.


----------



## tricks (Aug 1, 2004)

Chit I bought the same rod @ C&EJ's recommended at that! I hope it will at least cast as well as my '6.6 ugly? I get a great cast with that one even with it being short, when you say limper do you mean bending wise? if so I might like it thats why I like ugly sticks cuz I can feel the fish and get a much better fight IMHO, almost all my poles are ugly sticks. I'm the play em out type vs the horse em in method. I lose a few that way but I fish for the fight not the food LOL by best friend goes nuts fishing with me cuz he's the horse em in type. Thanks for any info on this pole....wonder if I can take it back I have never used it?


----------



## tricks (Aug 1, 2004)

I don't get it? i luv me ugly sticks LOL, like I said in my other post all my poles are uglies and I get great cast with them using a Quantum on one and a shimano on the other I was hoping that with the longer pole I would get a little more but if I get at least the same I'm good. One reason my other poles are unglies is because I use them for the bay and fresh water fishing, I have caught some big fish on the 6 and the 6.6 with no problem so I guess it really comes down to preference?
lata....Tricks


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I own a number of shorter Ugly Sticks and I still like them. The 6'6" Heavy is my favorite boat rod.

My 12' surf rod is another story. 
I'm a beginner distance caster who attempted to learn some serious casts with the 12' Ugly. Frustration wouldn't be strong enough a word. I couldn't get the casts to do anything and I thought it was me. Turns out it was the rod... and when I tried the Pinnacle, it was worse. 

When I say "limp", I mean that the rod won't load when you try to give it a serious heave. It just bends.

6 months ago, I would have been perfectly happy with the Pinnacle, but I'm not now. Guess it depends on what you want the rod to do. If you don't care that much about distance, then you may be happy with it.

my $.02

.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Man lots of people like them Okuma's.....What is it about them that has everyone into them? 

Tiny


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

BubbaBlue said:


> ..I couldn't get the casts to do anything and I thought it was me. Turns out it was the rod... and when I tried the Pinnacle, it was worse.
> 
> When I say "limp", I mean that the rod won't load when you try to give it a serious heave. It just bends..


I have 2 12' Uglies and 1 10' rod. They cast good for the weight they can handle (usually around 4-5 oz). The problem with the Uglies is that they are not 100% graphite and are too heavy. I am slowly changing all my rods over to graphite ones...

They can take a beating though! My rods were bought new in 1986 for under $50!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Tinybaum said:


> Man lots of people like them Okuma's.....What is it about them that has everyone into them?
> Tiny


This is why I got into them:
link 
and so far, I am very happy with it. 


Sandcrab. I admit I'm a newbie at serious casting and maybe the Solaris is more forgiving with my "less than perfect" technique?? 

I still use the 12' Ugly for mid range. I also have a real old stiff cheap Abu Garcia that can out do the Ugly any day. At least with my arms.

.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

sandcrab i have that same rod and i love it! i can cast a 2oz stingsilver out of site with it,however i don't know if baitcasters can always out cast spinning reels


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

the only good ugly stick is the bws 1102 8ft boat/jetty rod.


----------

